# Drop A with 8 string



## 5656130 (Mar 11, 2011)

Kind of misleading title i think but im just wondering i know if you have the guitar in standard and you drop your 7th string down to A such as F#AEADGBE would that be like a regular drop a tuning on a 7 string i dont think it would be though since the eadgbe are still in standard anybody care to explain?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 11, 2011)

7 string standard does have the EADGBE in standard, actually. BEADGBE, unlike 6 string B standard BEADF#B.
So yes, F# A EADGBE would include a 7 string in drop A. I've heard of this tuning used before, but the odd F# to A interval doesn't suit me. I like 7 strings in dropped though, so would tune an 8 to EA EADGBE.


----------



## 5656130 (Mar 11, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> 7 string standard does have the EADGBE in standard, actually. BEADGBE, unlike 6 string B standard BEADF#B.
> So yes, F# A EADGBE would include a 7 string in drop A. I've heard of this tuning used before, but the odd F# to A interval doesn't suit me. I like 7 strings in dropped though, so would tune an 8 to EA EADGBE.



yeah i would probably tune the f# to something 

but im just having a hard time understanding what i was saying was if you tuned a 6 string to drop A would it be that same thing as just droping the 7th string to A i mean would it be the same notes and sounds i guess is what im saying


----------



## Winspear (Mar 11, 2011)

No a 6 string in drop A is different. 

6 string standard:
EADGBE
dropped:
DADGBE
downtuned to A:
AEADF#B

The odd 4 fret interval from the G to B strings is maintained. 

7 string standard:
BEADGBE
dropped:
AEADGBE

So the bottom 6 strings of a 7 string are _not_ the same as a 6 string. The top 6 are. The 4 fret interval is in a different place.


----------



## saovi (Mar 11, 2011)

E1 A1 E2 A2 D3 G3 B3 E4 would probably be the logical choice for drop A style 7 string tuning on an 8 string, although I'm subbing B1 (rather than A1) for drop E tuning for 8 string. If you drop your 8th and 7th string a whole step you might want to look at slighter larger gauges for those two to prevent too much slop in your string tensions.


----------



## 5656130 (Mar 11, 2011)

so if i tuned my G to F# down or up i guess it would it be the same then


----------



## 5656130 (Mar 11, 2011)

saovi said:


> E1 A1 E2 A2 D3 G3 B3 E4 would probably be the logical choice for drop A style 7 string tuning on an 8 string, although I'm subbing B1 (rather than A1) for drop E tuning for 8 string. If you drop your 8th and 7th string a whole step you might want to look at slighter larger gauges for those two to prevent too much slop in your string tensions.



yeah obviously or would be more logical and easier to just drop the regular 6 string side down to drop A then put the two lowest strings in whatever would be right for that i guess im gonna need some heavy ass strings haha


----------

